# LA Metrolink EZ Pass transfers



## Dan O (Feb 16, 2010)

I had read last year that the EZ pass transfers from Metrolink trains to other lines (LA Subway/busses,etc) was going to end this spring. Anyone know anything re this?

Any news on when it may end?

http://www.metrolinktrains.com/fares/?id=6 (link explaining EZ Pass)

Dano


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 10, 2010)

Sad to say, I was completely unaware of EZ Pass until reading Dan's post; thought Metrolink tickets were only good for a single transfer to transit. Sure hope it doesn't end before I have a shot at taking advantage.

Yesterday's local rag carried this story about possible service cuts on the Ventura County and other lines:

Metrolink may alter local routes, raise fees

Includes a ridership table.


----------



## Dan O (Mar 17, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Sad to say, I was completely unaware of EZ Pass until reading Dan's post; thought Metrolink tickets were only good for a single transfer to transit. Sure hope it doesn't end before I have a shot at taking advantage.
> Yesterday's local rag carried this story about possible service cuts on the Ventura County and other lines:
> 
> Metrolink may alter local routes, raise fees
> ...


Thanks for the link. I hope they don't cut the late train on Sat PM to San Bernardino. I haven't had to ride it yet but it's kind of my safety net in case I go and we stay much longer than we planned.

Re EZ pass...I couldn't believe they were good all day so bought a metro pass while riding the subways..once. Speaking of subways, I don't know how they can stay in business with that honor system. I guess they are changing that too. I wanted to ask if the metrolink ticket was good but there was no one in sight. No help to be had cept from the LA Sheriff deputies and I didn't want to ask them, ya know?

Dan


----------

